# Black on new out of the bag insulation kraft paper



## JaniceLee (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm new to the building materials industry and have a customer complaining about "mold" on the kraft paper but someone has told me it is tar from the manufacturing process. 
How do I explain this so the builder will understand and then believe me?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Wiped it with bleach and water to see if it dissapers?
Contacted the manufacturer to get it in writing?
Can you post a picture so we can see what your seeing?
I've never seen any black on the kraft paper.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The only black that I have seen on the paper was when they had a leaky chimney on an indoor free standing fireplace.

It leaked enough to deposit little black soot balls on any part that was not exactly smooth.

And YES they were poisoning themselves.

ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Depending on the manufacturer, the inside of the kraft paper (the side that the fiberglass is glued to) is often black.

But "tar" isn't part of the mfg process.
.
.


----------



## JaredKopy (Dec 13, 2021)

I’m having a similar issue. Brand new batt insulation & the paper is VERY suspiciously looking moldy. I get that the the glue is black so maybe it could be bleed through but, in my mind, for $68 this should look pristine. Any thoughts or insight..?



JaniceLee said:


> I'm new to the building materials industry and have a customer complaining about "mold" on the kraft paper but someone has told me it is tar from the manufacturing process.
> How do I explain this so the builder will understand and then believe me?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They use a black asphalt coating to stick the paper to fibreglass and it is showing thru the paper. 
Maybe that brand uses a thinner papers or others my use a waxed paper. 
Have it tested for proof.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> They use a black asphalt coating to stick the paper to fibreglass and it is showing thru the paper.
> Maybe that brand uses a thinner papers or others my use a waxed paper.
> Have it tested for proof.


 That is OWENS-CORNING PINK, says so on the bag, and I have never seen Asphalt adhesive used by them.

Granted it's been years since I have used any, but still.



Sure looks like the adhesive was applied TOO LIBERAL, and ran all over though.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> That is OWENS-CORNING PINK, says so on the bag, and I have never seen Asphalt adhesive used by them.
> 
> Granted it's been years since I have used any, but still.
> 
> ...


I haven't paper back for 30 years.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> I haven't paper back for 30 years.


 And, I've always bought it in a huge roll, cut your own length.

Not pre-cut batt lengths. 

ED 

Thinking of that, I once cut my steel tape off, right at the 8' mark, while cutting to length, with a regular razor knife.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

I have seen it before, but since the original post is 5 years old, I suspect that Janice has already resolved the issue one way or another.


----------

